
The Mathematical Mesh - buovjaga
http://prismproof.org/
======
VladimirGolovin
Why not offer a simple paragraph like "Mathematical Mesh is a [thing] for
[class of people] that [does this or that], which provides its users [these
benefits]. It works via [some technical explanation]. It is available [in this
form, for $X USD / free]. To get started, [perform this action]. To learn
more, [read this article]."

I recently had to review about a hundred websites in my industry, and for
quite a few of them I was simply unable to figure out what they do, sell or
provide.

------
simooooo
`Make computers easier to use by making computers secure`

These things do not seem related at all.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Sure they are. In terms of UI/UX they're usually inversely correlated, but in
terms of overall utility they're correlated.

------
monochromatic
I lost interest in this product before I figured out what it actually does.

------
trymas
What is this?

[http://prismproof.org/Technical/Requirements/index.html](http://prismproof.org/Technical/Requirements/index.html)

~~~
buovjaga
[http://prismproof.org/Technical/Requirements/deployment.html](http://prismproof.org/Technical/Requirements/deployment.html)

[http://prismproof.org/Technical/Requirements/disaster.html](http://prismproof.org/Technical/Requirements/disaster.html)

[http://prismproof.org/Technical/Requirements/insecurity.html](http://prismproof.org/Technical/Requirements/insecurity.html)

[http://prismproof.org/Technical/Requirements/passwords.html](http://prismproof.org/Technical/Requirements/passwords.html)

[http://prismproof.org/Technical/Requirements/usability.html](http://prismproof.org/Technical/Requirements/usability.html)

~~~
anotheryou
I'm not reading 5 walls of text to know what a good intro text could tell me.

I would only read them once there was an intro text that made me interested in
the project.

------
buovjaga
This is by Phillip Hallam-Baker.

~~~
gravypod
Now I have a new person to nominate for best non-descript software package and
website. I couldn't even figure that out from the website let alone what this
is or what it's meant to do.

------
witty_username
This website should be on HTTPS.

